

Next Ubuntu named "Lucid Lynx". Mark Shuttleworth video here. - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/soa/Ubuntu-chases-the-Lynx-factor/0,130061733,339298646,00.htm

======
dfreidin
Is it just me, or have these names been getting more and more disappointing? I
was personally hoping for something along the lines of Loquacious Llama.

~~~
garnet7
I just use the version number -- who needs another set of names to
remember[^1]?

[^1]: I'm looking at _you_ , Apple.

